# Hintergrund ändern



## AttiBV (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen !

Könntet Ihr mir das bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären wie man so ein Hintergrund hinbekommt ?


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

meinst du so einen schein


----------



## AttiBV (17. Dezember 2007)

Am besten beides. Wenns geht.


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Also im grunde geht es ganz einfach.

ich häng mal Bilder an kleinen moment.


----------



## AttiBV (17. Dezember 2007)

Ok ! Ich warte. Wäre echt klasse wenn ich sowas hinbekommen könnte.


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

ok ist im grunde ganz einfach.

Bild 1: Farbe auswählen und den Hintergrund damit füllen
Bild 2: Ein beliebiges Objekt suchen und den Hintergrund entfernen hier habe ich es mit dem Zauberstab gemacht der dann lles weiße makiert hat und habe es gelöscht (Zauberstab ist in der linken Leiste makiert.
Bild 3: Die Ebene mit den Objekt ohne Hintergrund auf das neue Bild ziehen und dann da ausrichten.
Bild 4: Rechte Maustaste auf die eben mit dem Bild und auf Fülloptionen Klicken
Bild 5: Schein nach außen Anklicken
Bild 6: die Farbe auf weiß stellen (FFFFFF) in dem Fenster schein nach außen und die Regler anpassen wie weit der schein gehen soll und mit ok bestatigen
Bild 7: Speichern und fertig.

Hoffe das es so verständlich ist.


----------



## ReinerP (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo AttiBV,
zuerst musst du dein Motiv (hier der Besteckkoffer) freistellen. Das bedeutet, dass du zuerst eine Ebene aus deinem Bild erstellen musst. Das erreichst du mit einem Doppelklick in der Ebenenpalette auf dein Bild. Anschließend benutzt du bei einem einfarbigen Hintergrund am besten das Zauberstabwerkzeug (Werkzeugleiste zweite Reihe) und markierst den Hintergrund. Danach die Entf-Taste und schon ist dein Objekt freigestellt. Nun eine neue Ebene erstellen und diese unter deine Bildebene ziehen. Diese Ebene mit einer dunkelgrauen Farbe füllen.
Jetzt die Ebene mit deinem Bild anklicken und die Schaltfläche _Ebeneneffekt_ anklicken (sieht wie ein *f* aus). Hier wählst du _Schein nach außen_ aus und ziehst den Schieberegler bei _Größe_ etwas weiter nach rechts, bis es deinen Wünschen entspricht und schon bist du fertig.

So sieht meine Kamera mit dieser Bearbeitungsmethode aus.
http://pohlmann-adendorf.de/downloads/hilfe/nikon.jpg


*// EDIT*

Hallo Renne,

du warst ein wenig schneller als ich, daher ist die Antwort praktisch doppelt. Vielleicht sollte ich mit zwei Registerkarten arbeiten, um so etwas auszuschließen.


----------



## AttiBV (17. Dezember 2007)

Kann man das auch mit den Programmen Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 oder Adobe Photoshop Lightroom machen ?


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Lach Reiner es sind halt zu viele fleißige Helfer hier, aber doppelt hält ja bekannterweise besser 

@AttiBV das kann ich dir leider nciht sagen, mit diesen Programmen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber wenn du kein Photoshop haben solltest und es sich nur um ein Bild ahndelt was du so haben möchstest dan wären Reiner und ich dir sicherlich gerne behilflich.


----------



## AttiBV (17. Dezember 2007)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> Lach Reiner es sind halt zu viele fleißige Helfer hier, aber doppelt hält ja bekannterweise besser
> 
> @AttiBV das kann ich dir leider nciht sagen, mit diesen Programmen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Aber wenn du kein Photoshop haben solltest und es sich nur um ein Bild ahndelt was du so haben möchstest dan wären Reiner und ich dir sicherlich gerne behilflich.



Danke dir Remme, ich versuche es erstmal alleine wenn ich nicht weiterkomme melde ich mich wieder bei dir. Vielen dank für deine Mühe


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

immer gerne  ... Hast du denn Photoshop


----------



## AttiBV (17. Dezember 2007)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> immer gerne  ... Hast du denn Photoshop



Hab nur Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 und Adobe Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Also so wie ich das gesehen habe kann man mit Lightroom (was ich heute zum ersten mal gehört habe) eher Fotos archivieren und ordnen und mit elements mal höchsten ein paar Pickel entfernen. Lad dir einfach mal die Testversion von PS runter und ist ja bald Weihnachten wenn es dir gefällt


----------



## AttiBV (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mir am Wochenende Photoshop kaufen, glaube mit diesen Programm werde ich das eher verstehen was Du mir da beschrieben hast. Mit den Programmen Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 oder Adobe Photoshop Lightroom wird das glaube ich nicht klappen. Bis dann vielleicht am Wochenende wieder falss ich deine Hilfe wieder brauche


----------



## Boromir (18. Dezember 2007)

Frage an Remme,

wo hast du das Bild vom Koffer her, das gefällt mir? Wie heißt das schwarze DesktopThema welches zu sehen ist? Ist das Vista oder gibt es das auch für XP?

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Remme (19. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich glaube mit Photoshop ist das einfacher und hast auch mehr Möglichkeiten.
Aber ist ja auch nichht ganz billig, aber wie gesagt weihnachten 

@boromir

das bild hab ich von Google

http://gat.mechernich.de/edits/fachgruppen/kunst/koffer_fuer_die_letzte_reise_1.jpg

und das theme ist mit Stardock windowblinds gemacht und heißt ich glaub royalvista und läuft auf windows xp


----------



## AttiBV (12. Januar 2008)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> ok ist im grunde ganz einfach.
> 
> Bild 1: Farbe auswählen und den Hintergrund damit füllen
> Bild 2: Ein beliebiges Objekt suchen und den Hintergrund entfernen hier habe ich es mit dem Zauberstab gemacht der dann lles weiße makiert hat und habe es gelöscht (Zauberstab ist in der linken Leiste makiert.
> ...




Was für ne Vorgabe nimmst Du bei Punkt 1 (Bild 1) ?


----------



## Remme (12. Januar 2008)

Falls du die Farbe meinst das ist 424242

lg


----------



## AttiBV (13. Januar 2008)

Du hast doch geschrieben bei Bild 1  Farbe auswählen und den Hintergrund damit füllen. Da muss ich doch als erstes auf Datei gehen und auf Neu klicken, richtig ?


----------



## Remme (13. Januar 2008)

achso ja das sollte man hast du da schwiriegkeiten

hab ganz normale einstellungen genommen rgb 8bit

Oder add mich mal bei msn wenn de hast geht schneller muss gleich nochmal weg. Addy findest bei mir im  Profil


----------

